# H I L F E! NVIDIA Error Setting DVC-Kein Login,falsches Keym

## Starik

Hi,

bin grad am Werkeln für meine Dipl.-Arbeit und dann das:

Ichk kann mich nicht mehr einloggen, demzufolge auch keine logfiles anhängen (hock grad im Internetcafe).

Folgendes:

Wenn ich im Grub meinen Kernel auswähle sind überall am Bildschirm DOllarzeichen, die Gentoo Bootmeldungen kommen aber mit einem falschen Keymap. Dann started der X-Server, aber es kommt kein Login, Bildschirm bleibt schwarz.

Per LiveCD eingeloggt gibt mir die kdm.log das hier (schreib grad vom Zettel ab):

NVIDIA(0): Error recovery failed

*** ABorting ***

NVIDIA(0): Error Setting DVC

sowie The XKEYBOARD kemap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

Warning. Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but

<RALT> has 2 symbols

Ignoring extra symbols

Wenn ich meine Xorg lösche und boote, kann ich mich normal einloggen, bloß der Bildschirm is voller Dollarzeichen sowie mi einem anderen keymap. Befehle frißt er aber...

Wo ist das Problem? Seit dem 5. Mai habe ich keine Updates/Änderungen vorgenommen (ganz sicher!!!)???

ICH MUSS DOCH MEINE DIPL ABGEBEN!!!

HILFE

Danke für eure Beiträge

----------

## musv

Funktioniert's mit der Live-CD? Wenn nicht, dann Festplatte ausbauen, woanders anstöpseln und Diplomarbeit rüberkopieren. 

Übrigens macht man von der Diplomarbeit lieber öfters mal ein Backup, was man dann auf dem Uni-Server speichert.

----------

## Starik

Jaja das Backup  :Wink: 

Von der LiveCD funkt es. Hab dann wieder nen neuen Kernel gebaut, jetzt gehts es wieder...

Komisch ist aber folgendes:

Vorher waren auch im Bootmenü die Zeichen vertauscht etc., mit dem neuen Kernel ist alles wieder beim Alten...

Woran liegt das? Was schreibt da so in den Boot-Sektor???

----------

## cmp

Ich tippe drauf das der Grafik Treiber verändert wurde - durch ein update? downgrade? oder einstellungen in der grub.conf am FB? die erst natürlich nach einem neustart sichtbar wurden.

----------

## Starik

Aber wie kann ein Graka-Treiber das System schon vor dem GRUB beeinflußen???

Irgendwie macht mir das echt Sorgen...

----------

## musv

Eigentlich gar nicht. Der nvidia-Treiber wird zwar eventuell schon beim Booten geladen, sollte sich aber erst nach Starten von X bemerkbar machen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich im Grub meinen Kernel auswähle sind überall am Bildschirm Dollarzeichen, die Gentoo Bootmeldungen kommen aber mit einem falschen Keymap. Dann started der X-Server, aber es kommt kein Login, Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. 

 

Zum Thema Grub und Dollazeichen (beim Auswählen des Kernels) fällt mir nur folgender bug ein:

Hast du diesen Eintrag 

```
slashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
```

in deiner grub.conf aber keine splash.xpm.gz in diesem Verzeichnis?

Aber das hat alles nichts mit dem Kernel zu tun.... merkwürdig dein Phänomen.

----------

## Starik

```

elenor Desktop # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/hubble.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo 2.6.27-r10

root(hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-test pci=nommconf idle=poll

title=Gentoo 2.6.27-r10 +TUN/TAP

root(hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-123 pci=nommconf idle=poll

title=Gentoo 2.6.27-r10 Modular

root(hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel_mod pci=nommconf idle=poll

```

```

elenor Desktop # ls /boot/grub/hubble.xpm.gz

/boot/grub/hubble.xpm.gz

```

Ne ist da. Seit diesem Vorfall friert er mir auch regelmäßig ein. Ohne Vorhersage läßt sich nicht mehr die Maus bewegen etc. REISUB hilft dann...

Welche log-Dateien sollte ich dann am Besten ansehen?

Hier noch weitere Infos:

```

elenor log # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.11 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_T5500_@_1.66GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 17 May 2009 17:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r14, 2.5.4-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa apm berkdb bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cli cracklib crypt dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnutls gpm gtk hal hybrid-auth iconv imlib ipod isdnlog java jpeg kde kpathsea latin1 libg++ midi mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection reiserfs sdl session spell spl ssl stream symlink sysfs tcpd tetex tk truetype unicode win32codecs x86 xinerama xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```

[0m20:06:30 (dennis@elenor) (~) $ eix xorg-server

[U] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.3.0.0-r6 ~1.4.2 ~1.5.3-r4 1.5.3-r5 {3dfx debug dmx dri hal input_devices_acecad input_devices_aiptek input_devices_calcomp input_devices_citron input_devices_digitaledge input_devices_dmc input_devices_dynapro input_devices_elo2300 input_devices_elographics input_devices_evdev input_devices_fpit input_devices_hyperpen input_devices_jamstudio input_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_magellan input_devices_microtouch input_devices_mouse input_devices_mutouch input_devices_palmax input_devices_penmount input_devices_spaceorb input_devices_summa input_devices_synaptics input_devices_tek4957 input_devices_tslib input_devices_ur98 input_devices_virtualbox input_devices_vmmouse input_devices_void input_devices_wacom ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl sdl tslib video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ast video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_epson video_cards_fbdev video_cards_fglrx video_cards_geode video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_impact video_cards_imstt video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_newport video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_radeonhd video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_sunbw2 video_cards_suncg14 video_cards_suncg3 video_cards_suncg6 video_cards_sunffb video_cards_sunleo video_cards_suntcx video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vermilion video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_virtualbox video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo video_cards_xgi xorg xprint}

     Installed versions:  1.3.0.0-r6(09:27:04 07/23/08)(dri input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse nptl sdl video_cards_nvidia xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -input_devices_acecad -input_devices_aiptek -input_devices_calcomp -input_devices_citron -input_devices_digitaledge -input_devices_dmc -input_devices_dynapro -input_devices_elo2300 -input_devices_elographics -input_devices_fpit -input_devices_hyperpen -input_devices_jamstudio -input_devices_joystick -input_devices_magellan -input_devices_microtouch -input_devices_mutouch -input_devices_palmax -input_devices_penmount -input_devices_spaceorb -input_devices_summa -input_devices_synaptics -input_devices_tek4957 -input_devices_ur98 -input_devices_vmmouse -input_devices_void -input_devices_wacom -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -video_cards_apm -video_cards_ark -video_cards_chips -video_cards_cirrus -video_cards_cyrix -video_cards_dummy -video_cards_epson -video_cards_fbdev -video_cards_fglrx -video_cards_glint -video_cards_i128 -video_cards_i740 -video_cards_i810 -video_cards_impact -video_cards_imstt -video_cards_mach64 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_neomagic -video_cards_newport -video_cards_nsc -video_cards_nv -video_cards_r128 -video_cards_radeon -video_cards_rendition -video_cards_s3 -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_savage -video_cards_siliconmotion -video_cards_sis -video_cards_sisusb -video_cards_sunbw2 -video_cards_suncg14 -video_cards_suncg3 -video_cards_suncg6 -video_cards_sunffb -video_cards_sunleo -video_cards_suntcx -video_cards_tdfx -video_cards_tga -video_cards_trident -video_cards_tseng -video_cards_v4l -video_cards_vesa -video_cards_vga -video_cards_via -video_cards_vmware -video_cards_voodoo -xprint)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers

```

```

20:06:34 (dennis@elenor) (~) $ eix nvidia-drivers

[U] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  71.86.06!s 71.86.07!s ~71.86.08!s ~71.86.09!s 96.43.07!s 96.43.09!s ~96.43.10!s ~96.43.11!s 100.14.19!s 173.14.09!s ~173.14.12!s 173.14.15!s ~173.14.16!s ~173.14.17!s ~173.14.18!s ~177.80!s 177.82!s ~180.22!s ~180.27!s 180.29!s ~180.37!s ~180.41!s ~180.44!s ~180.51!s {acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux multilib userland_BSD}

     Installed versions:  177.82!s(21:54:23 05/23/09)(acpi gtk kernel_linux -custom-cflags -multilib)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

```

Den älteren nVidia-Treiber habe ich installiert weil ich mal von Problemen mit dem 180er gelesen hatte...

Könnte das evtl. ein Virus sein????

----------

## ChrisJumper

Starik,

ich vermute das Problem ist eher ein Hardware-Problem (sporadisches einfrieren). Oder eine Fehlkonfiguration. Am besten machst du dir einen Plan, wie du die Dinge analysierst und veränderst immer nur kleine Teile um der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen. Mit Checklisten und dem Prüfen der Konfigurationen und installierten Pakete geht das eigentlich recht gut.

Wenn du immer noch keine X-Umgebung hast, dann rate ich dir folgendes:

1.  Maskiere vorzeitig den neuen Xorg-Server, damit du dich nach einem Update nicht auch noch darum kümmern musst, wenn das zwischen rutscht.

```
 # echo ">=x11-base/xorg-server=1.5.3-r5" >> /etc/portage/package.mask 
```

(Auf lange Sicht würde ich aber schon migrieren. Aber informier dich vorher ob du HAL-Untertsütung willst oder nicht. Ist alles halb so wild aber die Umstellung kostet zeit.)

2.  Der Nvidia-Treiber...

Zeigt dein /usr/src/linux auch auf die aktuellen Kernelsourcen?

Hast du ihn auch neu gebaut nach dem Kernel-Update?

eselect opengl set nvidia auch nicht vergessen?

Anmerkung: Der aktuelle Version 180.51 läuft hier schon recht stabiel.. 

Wenn du immer noch ärger mit dem Treiber hast versuch zwischenzeitlich doch mal den OpenSource-Xorg-Treiber (nv).

3. Raus finden was diese Nvidia-Fehlermeldung  Error Setting DVC  bedeutet. Gegebenfalls in die Readme-Datei bei den Closed-Source-Treibern schauen..

Es muss nicht zwangsläufig die Ursache des Problems sein, vielleicht nur eine Randerscheinung.

4. Überprüfe deine Framebuffer-Einstellungen. 

Obwohl du ja scheinbar keinen verwendest (keine Parameter dafür in Grub). Gab es vielleicht "default Einstellungen" beim Kernel oder weiß der Geier.

Vielleicht nochmal eine saubere .config beim Kernel bauen verwenden und alle Einstellungen via make menuconfig..

Oder einen Framebuffer einrichten. Aber das vielleicht bei Zeiten.

5. Sich angewöhnen Fehler genauer zu (be/um)schreiben und die verwendete Hardware oder Programmversionen zu nennen.

6. Updates versuchen, revdep-rebuild... hast du schon probiert? Wenn gar nichts mehr zu helfen scheint erst sowas wie emerge system, world etc.. 

 *Quote:*   

> Könnte das evtl. ein Virus sein????

 

Natürlich, aber das halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.  Da ist noch wahrscheinlicher das es ein einfacher Hardwaredefekt ist oder dich jemand gezielt ärgern will :)

Grüße Chris

----------

## Starik

Ok ich werde mich mal daran versuchen.

Ich werde weiterhin diesen Thread bedienen. Evtl. findet sich ja noch jemand mit einem ähnlichem Problem

Eine Fehlkonfiguration des Kernels kann ich ausschließen, da ich seit fast einem Monat den "neuen" Kernel benutze und nie Probleme hatte.

Anbei noch der Output von lspci:

```

elenor dennis # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [GeForce Go 7400] (rev a1)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

09:05.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

09:09.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b4)

09:09.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 09)

09:09.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 18)

09:09.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller

09:09.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 09)

09:09.5 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 04)

```

Hier noch meine geladenen Module:

```

elenor dennis # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

pppoe                   9152  2

pppox                   3084  1 pppoe

ppp_generic            16796  6 pppoe,pppox

slhc                    5376  1 ppp_generic

nvidia               7216252  22

iwl3945                76664  0

b44                    22928  0

```

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo

also hier jetzt im nachnein noch eine eindeutige Fehlerquelle auszumachen halte ich für unwahrscheinlich..

Ich vermute das es evtl. ein defektes Filesystem gewesen sein könnte, verursacht zb durch ein unsauberes runterfahren, Stromausfall oä 

MfG

----------

## manuels

Schliesse mich an.

 *Starik wrote:*   

> Eine Fehlkonfiguration des Kernels kann ich ausschließen, da ich seit fast einem Monat den "neuen" Kernel benutze und nie Probleme hatte.
> 
> 

 Und ich finde nicht, dass man bei einem noch nicht mal einen Monat jungen Kernel diesen als Fehlerquelle ausschließen kann.

----------

